# Snowboarding



## Chiba666 (Jul 30, 2012)

Just seeing if any of you guys on here spend time sliding sideways.

If so whats your set up and not to mention video parts.

So far my set up is.

O-Matic boron 162 W. Great board, company has gone down the pan though. Got an old Nitro as well, second hadn on ebay, mid wide so not wide enough.

Rome 390 Bindings. Have yet to try them out but should be off to my local dome in the next few weeks.

32 JP Walker Prospect Boots. Good boots and a bargin price.

All Foursquare outwear.

So many good movies out last year, Really enjoyed Yes is's a movie, Capitas Defenders of Awsome, the altest Peopel flick and the art of Flight.

First of the years Onboard dropped through my letter box end of last week, had the whole weekend to check this seasons gear out, so much good stuff.

So if nay of you guys board post away. Winter will soon be here, (not liek I'm wishing the summer away, well not just yet.)


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Jul 31, 2012)

I board, but not particularly well, and I rent all my stuff. Just for fun really, only a week a year. But I switched after about 9 years of skiing, and never looked back!


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hoping to get down to Austria early next year to get a week on the mountain, otherwise its hitting up a few of the fridges that I have a few hours away.

Good to see another boarder on here.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (May 24, 2013)

My younger bro went to Japan and made a pretty sweet video if you wanna check out. (GoPro and Contour footage)


----------

